# St. Croix V. Shimano



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm looking at getting either a St. Croix Premier or Triumph or a Shimano Sellus. The St. Croix's are obviously more expensive but I was wondering if forking out the extra dough would be worth it? Any input from the Tinboats experts?


----------



## Brine (Feb 2, 2012)

I paid $40 for the premier a year ago at Dicks when alot of their stuff was on clearance. 

I've yet to put a reel on it  

What kind of fish/tackle/technique are you looking for using it with?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm looking for a good all-around pole. I mostly fish soft plastics and an occasional crank. I'll be teaming it with a Curado.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 2, 2012)

I can't speak from experience because it's just not practical for me right now, but guys in my fishing club swear by the more expensive, bait specific rods....especially the Loomis rods. One day I might fish with one and see the difference.....maybe.


----------



## Brine (Feb 2, 2012)

Got it.

Mine is a spinning.

For the money ($99), I like the BPS Carbonlite. Spring sale will be here soon.


----------



## 00 mod (Feb 2, 2012)

I do not have either of those, but what I do have is Several St Croix Avids, one premier in spinning,and one shimano cumara. Although I like the cumara, the avids are just fine, and I seem to fish them more. Also the premier spinning rod is good for the money, but no where near my other st croix spinning rod!

Jeff


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Feb 2, 2012)

I decided to pull the trigger on the Shimano. Thanks for the input.


----------



## SNOOKED OUT (Feb 12, 2012)

I've fished the saltwater stuff for both. It did not hurt I got them at a discount but over the last year I have been leaning toward shimano even though this last summer I picked up 17 st croixs they are good too. Shimano came out with a wax wing rod that is my new favorite though. If you are ever up in park falls WI you can get good deals at there shop.


----------

